# Coral Snake Sierra



## bobkeyes (Jun 11, 2006)

I rarely post anything, but follow the posts religiously. Here is something a little unusual you might enjoy seeing. The skin is from a coral snake. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 11, 2006)

Bob,
that's no 'snake eyes' but a real winner. You obviously save your posts for the 'good stuff'. Excellent work.

-Peter-


----------



## LanceD (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent looking Sierra and really different. I'd love to have a couple of those blanks for myself.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks deadly to me---great job.


----------



## Bob A (Jun 11, 2006)

Sharp!  That may be my favorite snakeskin pen so far.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 11, 2006)

HOW DO YOU DO THAT? I've got one of those snakes in the ice box and I'd love to do someing with it, before my mom kills me dead.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 11, 2006)

it sure doesnt look real, but it does look real awsome!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bobkeyes_
> <br />I hope you enjoy it.



Absolutely!


----------



## coach (Jun 11, 2006)

Red and Yellow, kills a fellow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We have quite a few of those in South Texas!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 11, 2006)

I like that[]


----------



## L32 (Jun 11, 2006)

That is my favorite snake skin pen I have seen so far.[] I would love to make a snake pen but my wife has an absolute phobia over them


----------



## leehljp (Jun 12, 2006)

That is NICE!


----------



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

I am with the guys...love it and my favorite snakeskin so far.

That IS a KILLER Sierra!!!  [^]


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2006)

Red next to yellow---kill a fellow
Red next to black---won't hurt Jack

That's a killer pen Bob! Nice job with the casting(if you did it yourself) and with the pen. I just love making these snake skins. I must start searching for a source of other skins besides rattlesnake. Once again, very nice pen.
Do a ood turn daily!
Don
'





> _Originally posted by bobkeyes_
> <br />I rarely post anything, but follow the posts religiously. Here is something a little unusual you might enjoy seeing. The skin is from a coral snake. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, so are you going to let us know where you got the skin from?


----------



## thewishman (Jun 12, 2006)

Very striking!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 12, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 12, 2006)

Me likey! Nice looking pen![^]


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is awesome! The colors a beautiful,  I didn't know coral snakes were even in the 48 states.


----------



## bobkeyes (Jun 12, 2006)

First, thanks for all the compliments. The skin is from a taxidermist friend and came from Texas. Yes, there are coral snakes in Texas, Arkansas, Louisiana, Alabama, and Florida. This one was a "road kill".

Penmonkey, if you need to get rid of the skin I will certainly take it. They are not easy to find.

Thanks again.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome pen!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob, I looked up your site, very nice. You should know, I'm the other guy in America who knows where Corbin, KY is. [] We own some land not far from you.
Can't add anything to the compliments about the pen. Really unique and beautiful.
One comment said it was "a killer". Wuz that a pun? [] Corals is mean critters. I doubt we have them in my part of Arkansas but we do have a harmless snake that strongly resembles the coral.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2006)

Frank,
It is probably the Scarlet King Snake.
Do a good turn daily!
don


> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I doubt we have them in my part of Arkansas but we do have a harmless snake that strongly resembles the coral.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Frank,
> It is probably the Scarlet King Snake.
> Do a good turn daily!
> ...



   It is the milksnake http://www.snakesofarkansas.com/wiki/Main/LampropeltisTriangulum

  Still makes me jump if I see one.


----------



## Skye (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />it sure doesnt look real, but it does look real awsome!



Reason it probably doesnt look real is that the tube is showing. Normaly that makes for a real bad look, not so shabby on this one though.


----------

